# Question about the front foot in your stance...



## KingofSliceNDice (Oct 9, 2006)

I was wondering that if it is normal for the front foot to open up during the swing? I have a bad habit of doing it because of baseball/softball and cannot get it to stop. I have a bad tendency here lately of slicing ALL of my clubs except for my putter lol. Just wondering if that may be the cause, and would starting with it slightly open and keeping it stationary would help or hurt my cause.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Your feet should be slightly open in your stance.

Your toes should point out more on your front foot and less on your back foot, but they should not be perpendicular to your target line.


----------



## KingofSliceNDice (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks fitz. I was thinking the same thing because i feel more balanced when i stand slightly open. I do however see alot of people that keep the front foot closed perpendicular to the target line, and have no clue how they get any weight transfer without blowing out their knee or ankle.


----------

